# Arden Mountains/Spa-Francorchamps



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

From what I understand, the roads around Spa-Francorchamps are actually open roads throughout the year when the Grand Prix, 24 hour etc isn't being held there.

But I'm also interested to find out about the XC track that's used for the UCI World Cup. There's two main things I'm interested to know - firstly, whether these trails are actually ones anyone can ride, or whether they're closed off/inaccessable for the rest of the year, and also, does anyone know where I might find some photos of video anyone's taken of the circuit, so I can get an idea of how technical/achievable the trails are at different skill levels.

I mainly ask because work is always talking of sending me various places, but one year I'd like to get around to going to Magny Cours or Spa for the grand prix - Magny Cours has a small chance of happening this year, and since I now know there's trails around the Arden mountains, well...

Mostly a curiousity than requiring any information seriously, but It'd be great to hear some feedback on this.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

VERY late reply, but in short: almost everything in the Ardennes is open to the public (the no trespassing signs are big enough if it's not....). The roads around the Spa-Francorchamps circuit are -as far as I know- public. I've driven there a couple of times...

There is a lot of good mountainbiking in the Ardennes hills (HILLS, not mountains ;-) ), and there are miles upon miles of marked trails (as well as unmarked ones). A couple of other places that are really worth a visit are Trois-Ponts, Vielsalm, Malmédy, and Liége.


----------

